

Terence Tao Proposes Fluid New Path in Navier-Stokes Problem - digital55
https://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140224-a-fluid-new-path-in-grand-math-challenge/

======
digital55
Here is the paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.0290v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.0290v2.pdf)

